

Crowdfunding and Venture Funding: More Alike Than You Think - mcenedella
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/15/crowdfunding-and-venture-funding-more-alike-than-you-think/

======
goodcanadian
When it comes to art, in particular, like the theatre productions in the
study, why wouldn't the crowd know what is likely to be successful? The crowd,
afterall, is the potential audience, and they know what they are willing to
pay for. Crowd funding is a voting game and the audience are the voters.

